
Shining Light on National Security Letters - pento
https://transparency.automattic.com/2017/07/25/shining-light-on-national-security-letters/
======
0xADADA
I dont see how these provide any transparency other than into pure process.

These provide no context, who, or what type of accounts were sent NSLs. Were
they suspected child pornographers? Occupy Wall Street Protesters, Terrorists?

Since any pertinent information was redacted, we get nothing more than nearly
identical form-letter templates with nothing much unique except the file
number and date and who sent it.

THANKS OBAMA

~~~
Kliment
To me, knowing what the process for triggering judicial review of the gag
order is like in practice was quite valuable. Apparently the FBI really
doesn't want to get the gag orders in front of a judge.

------
13of40
It would be a lot more satisfying to know the context of these. Was [redacted
customer #3] a terrorist, a spy, some guy who got swatted by the kids down the
street?

------
QAPereo
More like "Shining a light sort of near, in the vague direction of NSL's, but
without really doing much to illuminate them in the end."

------
drtillberg
Most interesting part of DOJ letters: "[Y]ou should not provide information
... that would disclose the content of any electronic communication." "Subject
lines of e-mails are content information and should not be provided pursuant
to this letter." The letters were directed to logs, dates, addresses,
essentially unmasking tools.

